# Erfahrungen mit Allen Bradley



## sailor (21 März 2008)

Hallo. Wer von euch hat eigentlich schon mal Allen-Bradley programmiert und wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit. 
Gruß 
Sailor


----------



## MSB (21 März 2008)

Ich habe und tue im Moment AB programmieren,
die Erfahrungen sind bisher eigentlich ganz gut.

Eine Sache die mir an AB aber gar nicht gefällt sind deutlich eingeschränkte Programmänderungsmöglichkeiten bei CPU-Run,
wenigstens gegenüber Siemens.

Ansonsten finde ich persönlich den SFC-Editor von AB ist das beste was ich an derartigem jemals gesehen habe,
viel besser als Graph/Codesys, wie auch immer sie alle heißen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sailor (21 März 2008)

Ich hab schon so was läuten gehört. Ist es wirklich so, das man Programmänderungen nur bei CPU - Stop durchführen kann?:s15:

Gibt es eine (kostenlose) Übungsausgabe von AB-Programmierung??
Viele Grüße
Sailor


----------



## Oberchefe (21 März 2008)

> Ich hab schon so was läuten gehört. Ist es wirklich so, das man Programmänderungen nur bei CPU - Stop durchführen kann?



Online-Edits sind eigentlich Standard (von wenigen Mini-Steuerungen bei AB abgesehen). Was im Vergleich zu Siemens etwas eingeschränkt ist: ein runterladen von einzelnen "Bausteinen". Mir persönlich gefallen aber die Online-Edits besser: ein Drehen von einem Bit geht online schneller zu machen als das runterladen von einem ganzen Baustein. Und wenn nach diversen Änderungen dann doch was nicht funktioniert ist mit zwei Mausklicks wieder das vorige Programm aktiv, ohne langes Downloaden von alten Programmteilen. Von der Rslogix 500 gab es meines Wissens mal eine Demoversion. Wenn Du es Dir raussuchen kannst solltest Du aber die neueren Controllogix / Flexlogix / Compactlogix Steuerungen bevorzugen, die werden mit der Rslogix 5000 programmiert


----------



## MSB (21 März 2008)

Ich hatte halt auf der Baustelle das Problem, das ich abends im Hotel immer noch ein wenig im Programm rumhäcke,
und diese Programmänderung dann auf jeden Fall nicht mehr in die CLogix zu bringen ist (ohne Stop).

War zwar in der Phase noch kein Problem, könnte sich dann aber später bei laufender Anlage durchaus mal als nachteilig erweisen.

Um Schnell mal ein Bit zu drehen oder ähnliches ist die Online-Change Funktionalität aber wirklich hervorragend geeignet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (21 März 2008)

Ich programmiere im Moment auch AB.
Was mir gut gefällt:
Alles klasse integriert in eine Oberfläche, Wenn ich die Professional habe, dann kann ich SFC, Motion, Trending usw. alles im selben Prgramm machen. S88 ist auch integriert.  Standardprogrammiersprache bei AB ist KOP. Das sollte man aber nicht mit Siemens vergleichen. Bei AB kann ich mit KOP wirklich alles machen. Die Möglichkeit online änderungen zu machen und nach dem Testen mit einem Tastendruck alles wieder rückgängig oder zu übernehmen finde ich auch gut.

Was mit nicht gefällt:
Wenn ich einen Baustein hinzufügen oder löschen will, oder ich will den Datentyp einer Variablen ändern, dann geht das nur offline mit anschliessendem Download des Programms.


----------



## sailor (21 März 2008)

Das hört sich für mich als AWL'ler gar nicht gut an. Gibt es bei AB AWL?


----------



## marlob (21 März 2008)

sailor schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich als AWL'ler gar nicht gut an. Gibt es bei AB AWL?


Der Kleinkrieg der hier immer geführt wird, ob nun FUP, KOP, AWL oder SCL besser ist, bezieht sich eigentlich hauptsächlich auf Siemens.
AB KOP kann viel mehr und viele Dinge besser als S7 KOP. Aber du kannst AB z.B. auch in SFC oder ST programmieren.


----------



## MSB (21 März 2008)

Vor allem wenn du Siemens-AWLer bist, dann unterstelle ich dir jetzt einfach mal,
das du z.B. mit Mitsubishi-AWL (GX Developer) oder auch die IEC-Version "IL" genau so wenig gut klarkommst,
wie mit AllenBradley KOP.

Mir persönlich gefällt KOP als Darstellung viel besser und Intuitiver als z.B. FUP, und bei AB ist KOP wirklich absolut hervorragend integriert,
und auch in keinster Weise, weder vom Editor her, noch funktionell mit dem was bei Siemens so unter KOP rangiert zu vergleichen.

P.S. Scheiße jetzt hab ich mich geoutet, ja, ich mag KOP als Darstellung ... oh oh *ROFL*,
allerdings progge ich bei Siemens auch viel in AWL, allerdings meistens so, das die anderen Darstellungsarten auch möglich sind.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 März 2008)

Da ich bei Siemens hauptsächlich mit absoluten Adressen programmiere, z.B ich tippe m0.4 ein, war es eine Umstellung, dass es bei AB nur symbolische Tags gibt.
Bei AB gibt es Funktionen, von denen kannst Du bei Siemens nur träumen. Schau Dir mal an, was Du an den Digital und Analogkarten alles einstellen und auswerten kannst, und dann vergleich mal mit Siemens.
Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist auch, dass die Hotline von AB schneller antwortet als die von Siemens.
Ich hatte neulich eine Anfrage über Producer Konsumer Tags ins Forum gestellt, vielleicht hast Du sie gesehen. Verglichen mit Siemens ist die Kommunikation unter den Steuerungen bei AB um einiges einfacher.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

Dieser ständige Apfel mit Birnen Vergleich, es gibt doch auch nicht nur einen einzigen Autotyp.

Aber gut da werde ich auch mal was beitragen:


St. 1
Ich habe vor 10 Jahren mit RSLOgic 500 in den USA programmiert.
Dort gabe es bei mehreren Programmieren auf verschiedenen 
Laptops ständig Abstürze der Software. Das war vielleicht nervig.
Da half nur speichern aller 2 Minuten.


St. 2
RUN --> STOP --> RUN
Genau das - nahezu - beliebige Laden von Bausteinen im RUN
ist das was bei SIEMENS der große Vorteil ist. Bei Verfahrenstechnischen
Anlagen mit Einschwingzeiten von mehreren Stunden ist ein
Schalten der CPU in STOP absolut ---NOGO--- 
Da will ich garnicht erst mit CIR (Configuration im RUN) anfangen.
Bin mal gespannt wer das alles auch noch kann.
(Das ist das einzige, was mich an CFC stört ist, dass man hier unter 
Umständen die SPS in STOP schicken muß um laden zu können.)

St.3
Es ist auf Baustellen üblich, dass man nicht ständig mit der CPU online
sein kann. Erst recht nicht wenn man mehrere Anlagen betreut. Da
ist es gan und gäbe, dass man im Office oder nachts im Hotel nochmals
in Bausteinen Änderungen machen muß. Den Projektleiter möchte ich
sehen der sich freut, dass man ständig die CPU in STOP schaltet. Die
PROFIBUS-angesteuerten Pumpen und Aggregate die freuen sich
richtig darauf, das der BUS ständig dabei rausfliegt und sie dadurch 
auf unbd abtouren.

Wie gesagt - ich rede hier nicht von PIFF-PAFF-MASCHINEN sondern
von Verfahrentechnischen Anlagen. 

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (22 März 2008)

Ich habe 10+ Jahre Erfahrung mit AB SPSen. Meistens PLC5 und SLC500, mit ein bisschen Logix.

Um es zusammenzufassen:
AB und RSLogix ist _viel _einfacher zu lernen und zu verwenden, als zum Beispiel S7 und STEP7.

Was die Online-Programmierung betrefft, dann hat AB seine Vor-und Nachteile im Vergleich zu S7.
Online-Programmierung ist so komfortabel in AB, dass ich es lieber hat über die Offline-Programmierung. Die Methode der Programm-test-undo-Programm-test-undo-Programm-Test, bis die Arbeit erledigt ist sehr viel produktiver als Offline-Programmierung.

Die fehlenden Download im RUN ist wahrscheinlich der einzige Punkt, wo S7 ist besser, aber es ist wirklich kein grossen vorteil. Im Fall ich Änderungen offline gemacht habe, habe ich einfach mittels Cut-and-Paste die änderungen online im Program eingefügt. Etwas umständlich, aber wirklich kein Problem ! 
(Ich weiß nicht, ob Logix hat die Fähigkeit zum download in RUN. Ich denke vielleicht Ja.)

Es gibt dinge in STEP7 das nervt mich wahnsinnig, die absolut kein problem ist in RSLogix.

Was Stabilität betrefft, dann hat RSLogix seine Probleme gehabt, aber insgesamt ist es stabiler als STEP7.


----------



## JesperMP (22 März 2008)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - ich rede hier nicht von PIFF-PAFF-MASCHINEN sondern von Verfahrentechnischen Anlagen.


Ich fühle ein klein bisschen Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Maschinenbauer.

Die Online-DO-UNDO-REDO, die einmalig ist zu AB, ist von unschätzbarem Wert für die Maschinenbauer als auch die "Verfahrentechnischen" Menschen.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich fühle ein klein bisschen Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Maschinenbauer.
> 
> Die Online-DO-UNDO-REDO, die einmalig ist zu AB, ist von unschätzbarem Wert für die Maschinenbauer als auch die "Verfahrentechnischen" Menschen.


 

Ich programmiere auch *PIFF-PAFF-MASCHINEN. *Da ist mir das über
Stopp gehen auch Wurst. Da wird auch die HWKonfig ab und zu angepasst. 
Und bei S7-300 da gibt es auch kein CIR. 

Aber bei einer kompletten Kompressorensteuerung für einen namhaften Chiphersteller
würden sie mir ein STOP nie verzeihen [Anschlußleistung 1,7 MegaWatt].

..


----------



## BMLLER6758 (27 März 2008)

@Jesper

bei dem bekannten Dänischen Kompressoren Hersteller darfst Du aber auch keine Allen-Bradley Steuerung einbauen !!!


----------



## JesperMP (27 März 2008)

BMLLER6758 schrieb:


> @Jesper
> bei dem bekannten Dänischen Kompressoren Hersteller darfst Du aber auch keine Allen-Bradley Steuerung einbauen !!!


Ich habe deiner Eintrag 3-mal gelesen, und ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was Du damit zum Thema sagen will.


----------



## kpeter (31 März 2008)

hallöchen allerseits 

jetzt muss ich mich auch noch einmischen

also piff paff maschienen habe ich keine , meine cpu's müssen meist so ca 18 monate durchlaufen ( also wie wollt ihr jetzt eine hardwareänderung machen )

desweitern arbeite ich mit so allen was Siemens ist und von rockwell ist

und ich will eine mischung aus beiden haben

------------------

zu denn on oder offline änderungen, wenn ihr die neuerste software von Rockwell nehmt habt ihr damit auch kein problem mehr.

und außerdem geht eine änderung auch bis jetzt.

änderung im hotel programmieren 
innenleben von baustein kopieren und dann einfügen und es ist drinnen

nur neue anlegen geht nicht

so muss leider in eine besprechung

mfg

peter


----------



## marlob (31 März 2008)

kpeter schrieb:


> …
> 
> desweitern arbeite ich mit so allen was Siemens ist und von rockwell ist
> 
> ...


Dazu kann ich nur sagen
*ACK*


----------



## spezies-8472 (19 Juli 2008)

War gerade beim AB-Lehrgang und meine anfängliche schlechte Meinung über AB hat sich grundlegend geändert!!
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass vieles dabei SO leicht und genial gelöst wurde - lediglich die Programmieroberfläche von RSLogix5000 ist noch verbesserungsbedürftig...
Was ich meine? Hat mal jemand mit dem CX-Programmer von OMRON gearbeitet? Oder überhaupt mit OMRON? Also die Suchfunktionen im CX-Programmer sind noch etwas einfacher zu handhaben, als bei AB - wenn ich das Adressreferenzwerkzeug einblende, werden mir bei einem Klick auf irgendein Symbol im Programm sofort sämtliche Querverweise automatisch angezeigt - dann kann ich wiederum in dieser Liste auf einen Kontakt, Timer, Merker usw. klicken und springe sofort im Programm an diese Stelle - kein SUCHE STARTEN, kein Doppelklick, alles unmittelbar und sofort - das fehlt mir etwas bei AB - und dass man bei OMRON eigentlich ALLES forcen kann - Eingänge, Ausgänge, Merker, Timer usw. - das wäre in anderen Steuerungen durchaus mal hilfreich!!

Andererseits finde ich aber bei AB diese TEST-Funktion genial - Programmänderungen erst mal zu Testzwecken einbauen und starten - gefällt es mir nicht, oder arbeitet es nicht wie gewolt, mache ich mit nem Mausklick alles wieder rückgängig!! Und das auch über mehrere Tage oder Wochen hinweg bei Verwendung mehrere PC's oder verschiedener User...

Und die Netzwerkfunktionalität von RSLinx ist geradezu traumhaft!!
Rack installieren, Ethernetkarte drauf, DeviceNet-Karte drauf und schon kann ich Daten konvertieren und übertragen usw. - ganz ohne Hardwarekonfiguration, ohne CPU, ohne sonstigen Aufwand...
Also da haben sie anderen Herstellern echt was voraus - oder kann Siemens inzwischen auch Racks ohne CPU betreiben und ohne Hardwarekonfiguration?


----------



## BMLLER6758 (20 Juli 2008)

So ist es meistens. Fast jeder der Allen Bradley richtig kennenlernt sagt, dass es alles sehr einfach ist. Ich kenne keinen, der Siemens und Allen Bradley richtig kennt und Sagt Siemens ist besser.

Ich will hier keine grosse Diskussion anfangen, aber es ist wie es ist:

Den Deutschen den Maschinenbau --> den Amerikanern die Elektronik und Software

Schönen Sonntag !


----------



## spezies-8472 (20 Juli 2008)

Tja, die ewigen "was ist besser" Diskussionen - ich muss hier in der Firma mit AB, Siemens, Omron und Proface arbeiten und muss sagen, bei Siemens habe ich die größten "Berührungsängste" - vieles ist unnötig kompliziert und verunsichert durch übertriebene Sicherheitsabfragen, vieles ist unlogisch und gerade was Netzwerktechnik angeht - OH JE!!! Natürlich hat Siemens auch einige Vorteile, genauso, wie OMRON einige clevere Möglichkeiten bietet, die ich wiederum bei AB & Siemens vermisse - siehe oben, das Forcen und Daten suchen im Projekt, aber eigentlich wäre es doch mal an der Zeit, wo ein SPS-Hersteller mal ALLE optimalen Features der verschiedensten anderen Hersteller bündelt und dann komplett in einer einzigen SPS integriert. Das wäre dann wirklich die optimale SPS...

Allerdings habe ich momentan noch einen größeren Kritikpunkt an AB - betreffs DeviceNet und angeschlossener Peripherie. Zumindest kenne ich dafür noch keine praktikable Lösung: an einigen unserer Anlagen sind diverse periphere Teile über DN mit der SPS verbunden. Wird jetzt einer der peripheren Schaltschränke abgeschaltet und später wieder eingeschaltet, arbeitet zwar die restliche Anlage normal weiter, aber der DeviceNet Scanner zeigt einen Fehler 79 an, der sich auch nicht resetten läßt und die peripheren Geräte (Antriebe, I/O) können nicht angesprochen werden. Aktuelle Lösung: ALLES abschalten, also auch die noch laufende Anlage, damit die SPS sich incl. DeviceNetScanner neu initialisiert und die Peripherie wieder einbindet - aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das die richtige Lösung ist - in den Handbüchern habe ich aber noch nichts dazu finden können, wobei ich möglicherweise auch immer an der falschen Stelle gesucht habe...

Was die Software und sie den Amerikanern überlassen angeht, muss ich allerdings widersprechen!! Wenn ich da an einen gigantischen Softwarekonzern denke, so weiß ich nicht, ob das alles so wirklich perfekt und genial ist ;-) Und was Programmierung von SPS angeht, da sind unsere katastrophalsten Programme aus den USA gekommen - da wurde einfach nur mit der heißen nadel irgendetwas zusammengestrickt...

Also grundsätzlich ist AB schon ne feine Sache, aber das läßt sich nicht allgemein auf die USA übertragen ;-)
Bedeutet im Umkehrschluß natürlich auch nicht, dass deutsche Programme grundsätzlich besser sind ;-)


----------



## BMLLER6758 (20 Juli 2008)

spezies-8472 schrieb:


> Was die Software und sie den Amerikanern überlassen angeht, muss ich allerdings widersprechen!! Wenn ich da an einen gigantischen Softwarekonzern denke, so weiß ich nicht, ob das alles so wirklich perfekt und genial ist ;-) Und was Programmierung von SPS angeht, da sind unsere katastrophalsten Programme aus den USA gekommen - da wurde einfach nur mit der heißen nadel irgendetwas zusammengestrickt...
> ;-)




ich meinte auch nicht das SPS Programm, sondern die Entwicklungsumgebung


----------



## Oberchefe (21 Juli 2008)

Welchen DeviceNet Scanner verwendest Du? Die meisten Fehler lassen sich in der PLC behandeln (und auch da ein Reset durchführen)


----------

